# Looking for a Lee FCD in 7.62x39



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for a Lee Factory Crimp Die in 7.62x39. Scheels and Sportsmans don't carry them. There is a spot on the shelf for them at Gallensons but they're out. Anyone know of any store or person looking to sell one in Salt Lake or Utah counties? Much obliged.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazon has one and if you have prime you get it in two days. I don't know if you were looking for it sooner than that.

here you go: 
https://www.amazon.com/Lee-Precisio...sr=8-1&keywords=lee+factory+crimp+die+7.62x39


----------

